# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Αλίνα [Νεόφυτος - Liban, Alina, Neophytos, Hama]

## ensimainen

Μία οικογενειακή φωτογραφία του *1968.* 
Ως φόντο προβάλλει το, κατά τη γνώμη μου, πλέον "αξιαγάπητο" ferry που πέρασε από την Αιδηψό και ενδεχομένως κάποιοι από εσάς ίσως διατηρούν μια αμυδρή ανάμνησή του. Η "γιορτινή" *ΑΛΙΝΑ*, στο λιμάνι της Αιδηψού, στολισμένη με σημαιάκια.

----------


## mikigtr

πεπα εισαι καταπληκτικος και με ταξιδεψες πολλα χρονια πισω οιπως και η φωτο του αγαπητου ενσιμενεν ...το αλινα ειχε πορτα μηχανικη και η πορτα κατεβαινε με μανιβελα...η αικατερινη παλι στη φωτο αυτη ειναι μετα την ανακατασκευη της....ηταν ακομα πιο μικρη και οι κουπαστες ηταν ανοιχτες.....θα παρακαλουσα αν γινεται και παλι να κανεται μια προσπαθεια να βρειτε φωτο απο το ιωαννης π...

----------


## akey

> Μία οικογενειακή φωτογραφία του *1968.* 
> Ως φόντο προβάλλει το, κατά τη γνώμη μου, πλέον "αξιαγάπητο" ferry που πέρασε από την Αιδηψό και ενδεχομένως κάποιοι από εσάς ίσως διατηρούν μια αμυδρή ανάμνησή του. Η "γιορτινή" *ΑΛΙΝΑ*, στο λιμάνι της Αιδηψού, στολισμένη με σημαιάκια.


μπράβο ωραία φωτο με καλή ανάλυση από το  ιστορικό ''Αλίνα''.Παρεμπιπτόντως υπάρχει σήμερα ένα καφενείο με το όνομα ''Αλίνα'' στην περιοχή ''πλατάνια'' της Αιδηψού προφανώς προερχόμενο από το όνομα του θρυλικού ferry.

----------


## nikos T

file mou spania pragmata. bravo

----------


## Espresso Venezia

To _ΑΛΙΝΑ_ ήταν πρώην πολεμικό αποβατικό (πιθανότατα τύπου _LCT Mk2_), κατασκευασμένο το _1942_ στην Βρετανία.

O φίλος _emmpapad (ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ)_ μου έχει δώσει την πληροφορία ότι το προηγούμενο όνομα του ήταν _ΝΕΟΦΥΤΟΣ_ και ως _ΑΛΙΝΑ_ έφερε αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 1779_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νέος τίτλος : _Αλίνα (Alina - Νεόφυτος, Hama)_




> Το ΝΕΟΦΥΤΟΣ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1944 στην Αγγλία  και πριν αγοραστεί από Έλληνες το 1960 ονομαζόταν ΗΑΜΑ υπό σημαία Συρίας  (για την ακρίβεια Ηνωμένης Αραβικής Δημοκρατίας όπως ονομαζόταν τότε η  ομοσπονδία Συρίας-Λιβύης-Αιγύπτου. Μετονομάστηκε το 1971 σε ΑΛΙΝΑ και το  1982 πουλήθηκε σε άγγλο υπηκοο ελληνικής καταγωγής, υποστέλοντας την  ελληνική σημαία.


Το ότι το πλοίο _"μετονομάστηκε το 1971 σε ΑΛΙΝΑ"_  είναι προφανώς λάθος (είτε "ορθογραφικό" είτε γραφειοκρατικό). Υπάρχουν  πάρα πολλές αναφορές και δημοσιεύματα στον τύπο της εποχής, που το  αναφέρουν ως _ΑΛΙΝΑ_ στη γραμμή της Αιδηψού τουλάχιστον από το _1960_.

Να σημειώσουμε ακόμα, ότι εκτός από τις πολύ μεγάλες ομοιότητες (ιδίου τύπου LCT) που όπως είχαμε παρατηρήσει είχε το _ΑΛΙΝΑ (ΗΑΜΑ)_ με τα _ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ (AFAMIA)_ και _ΘΑΛΕΙΑ (EL SAHBA)_, είχε επίσης αγοραστεί από την χώρα μας την ίδια εποχή (1959 - 1960) και από την ίδια "πηγή - χώρα" μιας και φέρανε και τα τρία σημαία Συρίας (Ηνωμένης Αραβικής Δημοκρατίας).

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογια του *Αλινα* και του *Αλκυων* (11 Σεπτεμβριου 1964).

19640911 Alkyon Alina.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Το ότι το πλοίο _"μετονομάστηκε το 1971 σε ΑΛΙΝΑ"_  είναι προφανώς λάθος (είτε "ορθογραφικό" είτε γραφειοκρατικό). Υπάρχουν  πάρα πολλές αναφορές και δημοσιεύματα στον τύπο της εποχής, που το  αναφέρουν ως _ΑΛΙΝΑ_ στη γραμμή της Αιδηψού τουλάχιστον από το _1960_.


Μιας και τώρα είδα το μήνυμα, να διορθώσω οτι η μετονομασία σε ΑΛΙΝΑ έγινε το 1961, συγκεκριμένα το Μάρτιο. 
Παρακάτω και μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου στην Αιδηψό.

ALINA.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ όμορφο screenshot. Και είναι η πρώτη φορά βέβαια που βλέπουμε το πλοίο σε πλήρη ανάπτυξη.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Πολύ όμορφο screenshot. Και είναι η πρώτη φορά βέβαια που βλέπουμε το πλοίο σε πλήρη ανάπτυξη.


Σήμερα το πρωί βρήκα e-mail από φίλο που για χρόνια πήγαινε και πηγαίνει στην ωραία Αιδηψό. Εδώ και καιρό του είχα πει ότι αν έβρισκε φωτο από παλαιά ferryboat της περιοχής ....ήθελα να μου τα στείλει και αυτό έκανε και τον ευχαριστώ.
Απ' ότι μου γράφει η φωτο είναι από τη συλλογή του Κου Ν. Πανταζόνη και εγώ μέσα από το Nautilia.gr τους ευχαριστώ.
Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

ΑΛΙΝΑ 01 (απο τη συλλογή του Κου Ν. Πανταζόνη).jpg 
Αλίνα εν πλω .....άγνωστο πότε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Θερμώς ευχαριστούμε Παντελή, ιστορική φωτό.

Από τα βουνά πίσω, λογικά πρέπει είναι σε δρομολόγιο από Αρκίτσα προς Αιδηψό. Ας σημειώσουμε εδώ ότι το ΑΛΙΝΑ ήταν ένα πλοίο που το βρίσκουμε μόνο σε αυτή την πορθμειακή γραμμή, δεν υπάρχει καμία αναφορά (τουλάχιστον εξ' όσων γνωρίζω) για κάποιο έστω και μικρό πέρασμα του από άλλη γραμμή.

----------


## Ellinis

Ενα σημερινό απόκτημα από το Μοναστηράκι, με τη γέφυρα του ΑΛΙΝΑ

alina.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σημερινη ανακαλυψη οικογενειακου φιλμ του 1961 απο την Αιδηψο που εχει και μερικες σκηνες live του *ΑΛΙΝΑ* στο 0:15-0:20 και 0:55-1:00:00
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zt3rkNMnj9w

ΑΛΙΝΑ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Το ΝΕΟΦΥΤΟΣ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1944 στην Αγγλία και πριν αγοραστεί από  Έλληνες το 1960 ονομαζόταν ΗΑΜΑ υπό σημαία Συρίας (για την ακρίβεια  Ηνωμένης Αραβικής Δημοκρατίας όπως ονομαζόταν τότε η ομοσπονδία  Συρίας-Λιβύης-Αιγύπτου.Μετονομάστηκε το 1971 σε ΑΛΙΝΑ και το 1982  πουλήθηκε σε άγγλο υπηκοο ελληνικής καταγωγής, υποστέλοντας την ελληνική  σημαία.


Για το ΑΛΙΝΑ προέκυψε από το wairsalors.com η πληροφορία οτι μετά την πώληση του το 1982 μετονομάστηκε LIBAN υπο πλοιοκτησία της κυπριακής Samaf Trading Ltd και σημαία Παναμά, καθώς και οτι μετά το 2009 δεν έχει άλλες καταχωρήσεις.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άρη ευχαριστούμε θερμώς για τα νέα στοιχεία που αφορούν το _ΑΛΙΝΑ_. Με το όνομα _LIBAN_ βρίσκουμε τον αριθμό ΙΜΟ του πλοίου, _IMO 5011341_, αλλά σαφώς λιγότερα στοιχεία από αυτά που βρήκαμε για το _ΘΑΛΕΙΑ_. Για παράδειγμα, δεν αναφέρεται καθόλου ούτε στο marinetraffic, ούτε στο equasis, κάτι λογικό βέβαια από την στιγμή που όπως μας είπες _"μετά το 2009 δεν έχει άλλες καταχωρήσεις"_.

Αναφέρεται όμως και για αυτό, λανθασμένα βέβαια, το 1944 ως έτος κατασκευής.

----------


## npapad

> Άρη ευχαριστούμε θερμώς για τα νέα στοιχεία που αφορούν το _ΑΛΙΝΑ_. Με το όνομα _LIBAN_ βρίσκουμε τον αριθμό ΙΜΟ του πλοίου, _IMO 5011341_, αλλά σαφώς λιγότερα στοιχεία από αυτά που βρήκαμε για το _ΘΑΛΕΙΑ_. Για παράδειγμα, δεν αναφέρεται καθόλου ούτε στο marinetraffic, ούτε στο equasis, κάτι λογικό βέβαια από την στιγμή που όπως μας είπες _"μετά το 2009 δεν έχει άλλες καταχωρήσεις"_.
> 
> Αναφέρεται όμως και για αυτό, λανθασμένα βέβαια, το 1944 ως έτος κατασκευής.


Μερικά στοιχεία για το ΑΛΙΝΑ από τους Lloyd's Registers της δεκαετίας του 1970.
Some more info about ALINA from the Lloyd's Registers of the 70s.

ALINA, ex. HAMAH, Reg. Piraeus 1779, call sign SV3266, built 1944 (USA) 363 gt, 48,82 m X 9,15 m, 4 oil 2SA each 6 cyl. 552 BHP (General Motors Co., Detroit). Owners : Tsaganis Brothers. IMO 5011341.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νεκτάριε μου ευχαριστούμε για τα στοιχεία.

Κάποιες παρατηρήσεις. Όσον αφορά το έτος κατασκευής, _1944_, τα έχουμε ξαναπεί. Σχεδόν όλα τα αποβατικά που κατασκευάστηκαν κατά την διάρκεια του Β.Π.Π. και πέρασαν αργότερα σε χέρια ιδιωτών, στις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρονται με έτος κατασκευής το 1944. Πάρα πολλά τα παραδείγματα, και ένα πλέον τρανταχτό το _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ (ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π)_ το οποίο ενώ αποδεδειγμένα ως τύπου Μk1 (πιθανόν και το πρώτο της σειράς) κατασκευάστηκε το 1940, "επίσημα" το βρίσκουμε ως κατασκευής 1944. Το γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό, πιστεύω ότι είναι εύκολο να το φανταστεί κανείς.

Έτσι λοιπόν και με το _ΑΛΙΝΑ_. Ως τύπου Μk2, που σαφέστατα προκύπτει τόσο από την "κοψιά" του, όσο και από τις διαστάσεις του που μας έδωσες (48,82 m X 9,15 m, είναι ακριβώς του τύπου Μκ2), είναι βέβαιο ότι δεν κατασκευάστηκε το 1944. Αποβατικά Mk2 κατασκευάστηκαν συνολικά εβδομηντατρία (73), τα συντριπτικά περισσότερα το 1941 και ελάχιστα το 1942, και εξ όσων γνωρίζω όλα στη Βρετανία. Γι αυτό και παραξενεύομαι με το "Built USA", θυμάμαι μάλιστα σε στοιχεία που μου είχε δώσει παλαιότερα ο Μανώλης, ανέφερε το _ΑΛΙΝΑ_ ως Βρετανικής κατασκευής.

----------


## npapad

> Μερικά στοιχεία για το ΑΛΙΝΑ από τους Lloyd's Registers της δεκαετίας του 1970.
> Some more info about ALINA from the Lloyd's Registers of the 70s.
> 
> ALINA, ex. HAMAH, Reg. Piraeus 1779, call sign SV3266, built 1944 (USA) 363 gt, 48,82 m X 9,15 m, 4 oil 2SA each 6 cyl. 552 BHP (General Motors Co., Detroit). Owners : Tsaganis Brothers. IMO 5011341.





> Νεκτάριε μου ευχαριστούμε για τα στοιχεία.
> 
> Κάποιες παρατηρήσεις. Όσον αφορά το έτος κατασκευής, _1944_, τα έχουμε ξαναπεί. Σχεδόν όλα τα αποβατικά που κατασκευάστηκαν κατά την διάρκεια του Β.Π.Π. και πέρασαν αργότερα σε χέρια ιδιωτών, στις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρονται με έτος κατασκευής το 1944. Πάρα πολλά τα παραδείγματα, και ένα πλέον τρανταχτό το _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ (ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π)_ το οποίο ενώ αποδεδειγμένα ως τύπου Μk1 (πιθανόν και το πρώτο της σειράς) κατασκευάστηκε το 1940, "επίσημα" το βρίσκουμε ως κατασκευής 1944. Το γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό, πιστεύω ότι είναι εύκολο να το φανταστεί κανείς.
> 
> Έτσι λοιπόν και με το _ΑΛΙΝΑ_. Ως τύπου Μk2, που σαφέστατα προκύπτει τόσο από την "κοψιά" του, όσο και από τις διαστάσεις του που μας έδωσες (48,82 m X 9,15 m, είναι ακριβώς του τύπου Μκ2), είναι βέβαιο ότι δεν κατασκευάστηκε το 1944. Αποβατικά Mk2 κατασκευάστηκαν συνολικά εβδομηντατρία (73), τα συντριπτικά περισσότερα το 1941 και ελάχιστα το 1942, και εξ όσων γνωρίζω όλα στη Βρετανία. Γι αυτό και παραξενεύομαι με το "Built USA", θυμάμαι μάλιστα σε στοιχεία που μου είχε δώσει παλαιότερα ο Μανώλης, ανέφερε το _ΑΛΙΝΑ_ ως Βρετανικής κατασκευής.


Με προβληματίζει το ότι είχε και Αμερικάνικες μηχανές εκτός από το "USA Built". Τα Mk2 είχαν 2 τύπων μηχανές, Paxman και Napier Lion από ότι ξέρω, και οι 2 Βρετανικές. Mk2 βέβαια δεν έφτιαξαν καθόλου οι Αμερικάνοι... Μήπως οι πιο έμπειροι στα πολεμικά μπορούν να μας πουν αν υπήρχε κάποιο αντίστοιχο Αμερικάνικο (διαστάσεις/εμφάνιση) με τα mk2 ? Θα μπορούσε να υποθέσει κανείς βέβαια ότι οι μηχανές μπορεί να τοποθετήθηκαν εκ των υστέρων για να αντικαταστήσουν τις προηγούμενες, αλλά ο Lloyd's Register δεν αναφέρει κάτι τέτοιο...

[English]
What troubles me is that in addition to the "USA Built" info, she also had USA built engines.. Mk2's had Paxman or Napier Lion engines (both British) as far as i know. And the Americans never made Mk2s... Is it possible for the more experienced members in warships to inform us if the Americans had a similar craft (design/dimensions) to the mk2 ? One could also assume that the engines were fitted later to replace the old ones but no mention of this in Lloyd's Register...

----------


## francois

here's some photos of LIBAN during the lebanon civil war 1985

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Amazing, unique, incredible photos my friend. Thank you very much for sharing with us.

Also I can see that in the third photo, her title is CHARLIE 1. The same period, about 1985 at Lebanon was and one (at least) other Greek landing craft with the name _CHARLIE 1_, the former _EVANGELISTRIA K_ _(look that photo)_ which return in Greece about 1988 and renamed as _KAPETAN VAGGELIS_ and later _LOANGO_ _(look that photo)_. Do you know anything about it ???

.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όμορφη φωτογραφία _του ΑΛΙΝΑ στο λιμάνι της Αιδηψού_, από το ebay. Όπως έχουμε ξανααναφέρει, μαζί με το _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_ ήταν τα δύο φέρρυ που ουσιαστικά άνοιξαν και πρωτολειτούργησαν την γραμμή Αιδηψού - Αρκίτσας.

----------


## akey

> Όμορφη φωτογραφία _του ΑΛΙΝΑ στο λιμάνι της Αιδηψού_, από το ebay. Όπως έχουμε ξανααναφέρει, μαζί με το _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_ ήταν τα δύο φέρρυ που ουσιαστικά άνοιξαν και πρωτολειτούργησαν την γραμμή Αιδηψού - Αρκίτσας.



ωραία φώτο, ιστορική. χρονολογία περίπου??

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από την στιγμή που στην λεζάντα της φωτό στο ebay δεν αναφέρεται χρονολογία, οποιαδήποτε ανάμεσα 1962 και 1982. Τα μόνα στοιχεία που βλέπουμε (τραπεζάκια και πολυθρόνες) φυσικά δεν βοηθούν. Ίσως, το μόνο στοιχείο (όχι όμως αξιόπιστο) που μπορεί να παραπέμπει στην δεκαετία '60, είναι ότι πρόκειται για ασπρόμαυρη - σέπια φωτό.

----------


## npapad

> Μερικά στοιχεία για το ΑΛΙΝΑ από τους Lloyd's Registers της δεκαετίας του 1970.
> Some more info about ALINA from the Lloyd's Registers of the 70s.
> 
> ALINA, ex. HAMAH, Reg. Piraeus 1779, call sign SV3266, built 1944 (USA) 363 gt, 48,82 m X 9,15 m, 4 oil 2SA each 6 cyl. 552 BHP (General Motors Co., Detroit). Owners : Tsaganis Brothers. IMO 5011341.





> Νεκτάριε μου ευχαριστούμε για τα στοιχεία.
> 
> Κάποιες παρατηρήσεις. Όσον αφορά το έτος κατασκευής, _1944_, τα έχουμε ξαναπεί. Σχεδόν όλα τα αποβατικά που κατασκευάστηκαν κατά την διάρκεια του Β.Π.Π. και πέρασαν αργότερα σε χέρια ιδιωτών, στις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρονται με έτος κατασκευής το 1944. Πάρα πολλά τα παραδείγματα, και ένα πλέον τρανταχτό το _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ (ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ Π)_ το οποίο ενώ αποδεδειγμένα ως τύπου Μk1 (πιθανόν και το πρώτο της σειράς) κατασκευάστηκε το 1940, "επίσημα" το βρίσκουμε ως κατασκευής 1944. Το γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό, πιστεύω ότι είναι εύκολο να το φανταστεί κανείς.
> 
> Έτσι λοιπόν και με το _ΑΛΙΝΑ_. Ως τύπου Μk2, που σαφέστατα προκύπτει τόσο από την "κοψιά" του, όσο και από τις διαστάσεις του που μας έδωσες (48,82 m X 9,15 m, είναι ακριβώς του τύπου Μκ2), είναι βέβαιο ότι δεν κατασκευάστηκε το 1944. Αποβατικά Mk2 κατασκευάστηκαν συνολικά εβδομηντατρία (73), τα συντριπτικά περισσότερα το 1941 και ελάχιστα το 1942, και εξ όσων γνωρίζω όλα στη Βρετανία. Γι αυτό και παραξενεύομαι με το "Built USA", θυμάμαι μάλιστα σε στοιχεία που μου είχε δώσει παλαιότερα ο Μανώλης, ανέφερε το _ΑΛΙΝΑ_ ως Βρετανικής κατασκευής.





> Με προβληματίζει το ότι είχε και Αμερικάνικες μηχανές εκτός από το "USA Built". Τα Mk2 είχαν 2 τύπων μηχανές, Paxman και Napier Lion από ότι ξέρω, και οι 2 Βρετανικές. Mk2 βέβαια δεν έφτιαξαν καθόλου οι Αμερικάνοι... Μήπως οι πιο έμπειροι στα πολεμικά μπορούν να μας πουν αν υπήρχε κάποιο αντίστοιχο Αμερικάνικο (διαστάσεις/εμφάνιση) με τα mk2 ? Θα μπορούσε να υποθέσει κανείς βέβαια ότι οι μηχανές μπορεί να τοποθετήθηκαν εκ των υστέρων για να αντικαταστήσουν τις προηγούμενες, αλλά ο Lloyd's Register δεν αναφέρει κάτι τέτοιο...
> 
> [English]
> What troubles me is that in addition to the "USA Built" info, she also had USA built engines.. Mk2's had Paxman or Napier Lion engines (both British) as far as i know. And the Americans never made Mk2s... Is it possible for the more experienced members in warships to inform us if the Americans had a similar craft (design/dimensions) to the mk2 ? One could also assume that the engines were fitted later to replace the old ones but no mention of this in Lloyd's Register...


Κάποιο μπέρδεμα πρέπει να υπήρχε στον LR με αυτό το πλοίο... Στο LR 1971-72 αναφέρεται σαν ΝΕΟΦΥΤΟΣ (ex. HAMAH), UK Built (1944), 351 gt με ιδιοκτήτες τους Georgios Christodoulou, C. Chiripis & Evangelos Voukelatos και με διαφορετικό *IMO 5249027*. Τα άλλα στοιχεία είναι τα ίδια...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα Νεκτάριε, το μπέρδεμα δεν υπήρχε μόνο στον LR 1971-72, αλλά φτάνει μέχρι και σήμερα (εννοώ ότι δεν διορθώθηκε με την πάροδο των χρόνων).

Με το _ΙΜΟ 5249027_, βρίσκουμε στο maritime-connector.com τα παρακάτω στοιχεία :

IMO number : 5249027
Name of the ship : NEOFYTOS
Type of ship : GENERAL CARGO
Gross tonnage : 351 tons
Year of build : 1944
Last known flag : GREECE
Former names : HAMAH (period unknown)

Eνώ με τον σωστό _ΙΜΟ 5011341_ του πλοίου, τα παρακάτω.

IMO number : 5011341
Name of the ship : LIBAN
Type of ship : PASSENGERS SHIP
Gross tonnage : 363 tons
Year of build : 1944
Former names : HAMAH until 1982 Jun, ALINA until 1944

----------


## npapad

> Και όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα Νεκτάριε, το μπέρδεμα δεν υπήρχε μόνο στον LR 1971-72, αλλά φτάνει μέχρι και σήμερα (εννοώ ότι δεν διορθώθηκε με την πάροδο των χρόνων).
> 
> Με το _ΙΜΟ 5249027_, βρίσκουμε στο maritime-connector.com τα παρακάτω στοιχεία :
> 
> IMO number : 5249027
> Name of the ship : NEOFYTOS
> Type of ship : GENERAL CARGO
> Gross tonnage : 351 tons
> Year of build : 1944
> ...


Το περίεργο είναι ότι το δεύτερο (και "σωστό") ΙΜΟ είναι παλαιότερο νούμερο από το πρώτο... οπότε δεν νομίζω να είχε πάρει και δεύτερο ΙΜΟ (όπως είχαμε δει παλαιότερα σε άλλα σκάφη) γιατί το νούμερο θα ήταν μεταγενέστερο. Το θέμα είναι... σε ποιό πλοίο ανήκει το ΙΜΟ 5249027 ???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το θέμα είναι... σε ποιό πλοίο ανήκει το ΙΜΟ 5249027 ???


Λογικά και τα δύο ΙΜΟ ανήκουν(αν) στο ίδιο πλοίο (???) Εκτός του ίδιου έτους κατασκευής, του ίδιου προηγούμενου ονόματος HAMAH, του σχεδόν ίδιου Gross tonnage, στο marinetraffic όπου αναφέρονται και οι διαστάσεις, βρίσκουμε τις ακριβώς ίδιες και στα δύο ΙΜΟ : Length Overall x Breadth Extreme: 48.82m X 9.15m

----------


## npapad

> Λογικά και τα δύο ΙΜΟ ανήκουν(αν) στο ίδιο πλοίο (???) Εκτός του ίδιου έτους κατασκευής, του ίδιου προηγούμενου ονόματος HAMAH, του σχεδόν ίδιου Gross tonnage, στο marinetraffic όπου αναφέρονται και οι διαστάσεις, βρίσκουμε τις ακριβώς ίδιες και στα δύο ΙΜΟ : Length Overall x Breadth Extreme: 48.82m X 9.15m


Θα το ψάξω λίγο περισσότερο τσεκάροντας πότε εμφανίζεται το κάθε LR Number/IMO στους LR και θα επανέλθω. Ομολογώ ότι έχω μπερδευτεί και εγώ....

----------

